# How the hell did we let this happen?



## ScienceRocks

*How the hell did we let this happen?*


> News - How The Hell Did We Let This Happen - The Pickering Post
> 
> Australia! Land of the free. Land of opportunity. Land of milk and honey. Ask any hardworking Greek or Italian immigrant and they will tell you it is true. It's a place where the opportunity is given to live a good life. A peaceful life. Australia - the country that opened its arms to the downtrodden peoples of war ravaged Europe. Australia - the land that opened its arms to the Vietnamese. But then, we went too far with our open-arms policy.
> 
> Today we have opened the floodgates to a people who hate us before they have even gotten off the boat. In fact it is worse! It is ILLEGAL to like us. To even befriend us. Sure they will put their hand out for our benefits, but they will hate the hand that it came from. And it is not me or some Australian infidel crackpot who is saying this. It is them!



Shortened and you need to provide commentary of your own or this thread will be closed.


Copyright. Link Each "Copy & Paste" to It's Source. Only paste a small to medium section of the material.
Opening Posts require more than a Copy and Paste with a Link, You need to include relevant, on topic material of your own.


----------



## Noomi

We don't have a problem.


----------



## Moonglow

Why r u posting the whole story?


----------



## bianco

How the hell did we let this happen?

#####

Simple really;

. Political correctness
. Appeasement
. Worship of multiculturalism
. Fear of being branded 'racist', 'Islamophobic', 'xenophobic' etc.

Luckily I won't be on earth when Australia is an Islamic state...as it will surely be one day unless things change, now.

The way communist China etc are being allowed to buy up land, farms, companies, businesses, real estate, farming corporations, export industries, mining industries etc in Australia including prime agricultural land...Australia will in the near future be owned by foreigners...and all that will entail.
'Dumb', 'greedy', 'agenda-driven' politicians are just allowing it all to happen.


----------



## Gracie

we? Are you australian, op?


----------



## Noomi

He likes to think he is.


----------



## ThirdTerm

48% of Australian-born Muslims have Lebanese or Turkish ancestry and the majority of new Muslim immigrants to Australia were born in Lebanon. The Lebanese people are Caucasians and they are genetically close to British and Irish migrants to Australia with the shared haplogroup R1b that is commonly found in the Iberian Peninsula and the British Isles. The R1b tribe originally migrated to Europe from West Asia  from 4,000 BCE and the Indo-Europeans have shared ancestry that can be traced back to North India, which is why the Spaniards and some Europeans without Scandinavian admixture are physically similar to Asians.







Lebanon is an eastern Mediterranean country inhabited by approximately four million people with a wide variety of ethnicities and religions, including Muslim, Christian, and Druze. In the present study, 926 Lebanese men were typed with Y-chromosomal SNP and STR markers, and unusually, male genetic variation within Lebanon was found to be more strongly structured by religious affiliation than by geography. We therefore tested the hypothesis that migrations within historical times could have contributed to this situation. Y-haplogroup J
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(xJ2) was more frequent in the putative Muslim source region (the Arabian Peninsula) than in Lebanon, and it was also more frequent in Lebanese Muslims than in Lebanese non-Muslims. Conversely, *haplogroup R1b was more frequent in the putative Christian source region (western Europe) than in Lebanon and was also more frequent in Lebanese Christians than in Lebanese non-Christians. The most common R1b STR-haplotype in Lebanese Christians was otherwise highly specific for western Europe and was unlikely to have reached its current frequency in Lebanese Christians without admixture*. We therefore suggest that the Islamic expansion from the Arabian Peninsula beginning in the seventh century CE introduced lineages typical of this area into those who subsequently became Lebanese Muslims, whereas the Crusader activity in the 11th–13th centuries CE introduced western European lineages into Lebanese Christians.

Y-Chromosomal Diversity in Lebanon Is Structured by Recent Historical Events


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> How the hell did we let this happen?
> 
> #####
> 
> Simple really;
> 
> . Political correctness
> . Appeasement
> . Worship of multiculturalism
> . Fear of being branded 'racist', 'Islamophobic', 'xenophobic' etc.
> 
> Luckily I won't be on earth when Australia is an Islamic state...as it will surely be one day unless things change, now.
> 
> The way communist China etc are being allowed to buy up land, farms, companies, businesses, real estate, farming corporations, export industries, mining industries etc in Australia including prime agricultural land...Australia will in the near future be owned by foreigners...and all that will entail.
> 'Dumb', 'greedy', 'agenda-driven' politicians are just allowing it all to happen.



Simplistic Bianco.......Australians in general do not support local industry per-say but like to buy cheap Asian made goods......Like the USA,they think cheap is good because the average Joe is a tight-arse
Then they say isn't it terrible people are buying up Australia,for example....let's take Garlic .....70% increase in usage over the past 10 years.....do we produce Garlic....sure we do,some of the best in the world....do the supermarkets buy it....NO, Why not you ask......answer because it's cheaper from China,Mexico and the US.

Our growers are forced to export to Italy,Europe,Singapore and amusingly China.

Problem.....these overseas countries have NO standards regarding production,NO safety checks......what many here and countries like the US don't realise is that there are over 4000 viruses in these bulbs that attack other plants.....many folk use these bulbs to grow their own Garlic...thus spreading these plant viruses into local plant life. So before you purchase that health giving bulb at the supermarket...ask if it is Australian grown.....If not....DO NOT BUY IT..........Your cannot just blame politicians but if you are one of those Australians who are apathetic,start blaming yourself......trouble is a lot of people can't be bothered UNTIL IT"S TOO LATE.steve


----------



## Rehmani

Matthew said:


> *How the hell did we let this happen?*
> 
> 
> 
> News - How The Hell Did We Let This Happen - The Pickering Post
> 
> Australia! Land of the free. Land of opportunity. Land of milk and honey. Ask any hardworking Greek or Italian immigrant and they will tell you it is true. It's a place where the opportunity is given to live a good life. A peaceful life. Australia - the country that opened its arms to the downtrodden peoples of war ravaged Europe. Australia - the land that opened its arms to the Vietnamese. But then, we went too far with our open-arms policy.
> 
> Today we have opened the floodgates to a people who hate us before they have even gotten off the boat. In fact it is worse! It is ILLEGAL to like us. To even befriend us. Sure they will put their hand out for our benefits, but they will hate the hand that it came from. And it is not me or some Australian infidel crackpot who is saying this. It is them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortened and you need to provide commentary of your own or this thread will be closed.
> 
> 
> Copyright. Link Each "Copy & Paste" to It's Source. Only paste a small to medium section of the material.
> Opening Posts require more than a Copy and Paste with a Link, You need to include relevant, on topic material of your own.
Click to expand...

As your good system made you good or you made the good system, so don't worry they would be turn out good in a good system with good people.
A little care would help as a individual.


----------



## ScienceRocks

So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?


----------



## Rehmani

Matthew said:


> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?


Do your best what you are, leave the issues for the time, Let the TIME solve the problems. World getting smaller, East and West, South and North squeezing into each other......................................................................"SPEED".


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did we let this happen?
> 
> #####
> 
> Simple really;
> 
> . Political correctness
> . Appeasement
> . Worship of multiculturalism
> . Fear of being branded 'racist', 'Islamophobic', 'xenophobic' etc.
> 
> Luckily I won't be on earth when Australia is an Islamic state...as it will surely be one day unless things change, now.
> 
> The way communist China etc are being allowed to buy up land, farms, companies, businesses, real estate, farming corporations, export industries, mining industries etc in Australia including prime agricultural land...Australia will in the near future be owned by foreigners...and all that will entail.
> 'Dumb', 'greedy', 'agenda-driven' politicians are just allowing it all to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic Bianco.......Australians in general do not support local industry per-say but like to buy cheap Asian made goods......Like the USA,they think cheap is good because the average Joe is a tight-arse
> Then they say isn't it terrible people are buying up Australia,for example....let's take Garlic .....70% increase in usage over the past 10 years.....do we produce Garlic....sure we do,some of the best in the world....do the supermarkets buy it....NO, Why not you ask......answer because it's cheaper from China,Mexico and the US.
> 
> Our growers are forced to export to Italy,Europe,Singapore and amusingly China.
> 
> Problem.....these overseas countries have NO standards regarding production,NO safety checks......what many here and countries like the US don't realise is that there are over 4000 viruses in these bulbs that attack other plants.....many folk use these bulbs to grow their own Garlic...thus spreading these plant viruses into local plant life. So before you purchase that health giving bulb at the supermarket...ask if it is Australian grown.....If not....DO NOT BUY IT..........Your cannot just blame politicians but if you are one of those Australians who are apathetic,start blaming yourself......trouble is a lot of people can't be bothered UNTIL IT"S TOO LATE.steve
Click to expand...

 
It is the fault of politicians...they are and have been presiding over it all.
They run the quarantine system, the purchasing of land etc by foreigners...they control everything.
They preside over the cost of electricity, everything;

Families going without food and medicine to pay the bills
_
*Families going without food and medicine to pay the bills*

Some of Australia's poorest families are skipping meals and selling possessions to pay their power bills, a new report has found.

Electricity prices in NSW have doubled since 2007-08, while gas prices have risen by about 47 per cent over the same time, said the Independent Pricing and Regulatory Tribunal.

''Some families are under so much pressure, parents are going without meals … they might skip breakfast and lunch and just eat dinners so they can feed their children,'' Dr Chester said._


----------



## Rikurzhen

Noomi said:


> We don't have a problem.



You don't have a problem, just like a crab put into a pot of tepid water doesn't have a problem. Yet. Wait for the water to reach full boil and then get back to us.


----------



## Noomi

Matthew said:


> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?



I want it to be a country where people from all walks of life live happily together. As they are already doing.


----------



## Noomi

Rikurzhen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a problem, just like a crab put into a pot of tepid water doesn't have a problem. Yet. Wait for the water to reach full boil and then get back to us.
Click to expand...


I'll wait until the Mosque here is built and tell you how things have improved.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Noomi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be a country where people from all walks of life live happily together. As they are already doing.
Click to expand...


And I want everyone in the world to each send me $1.


----------



## Rehmani

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did we let this happen?
> 
> #####
> 
> Simple really;
> 
> . Political correctness
> . Appeasement
> . Worship of multiculturalism
> . Fear of being branded 'racist', 'Islamophobic', 'xenophobic' etc.
> 
> Luckily I won't be on earth when Australia is an Islamic state...as it will surely be one day unless things change, now.
> 
> The way communist China etc are being allowed to buy up land, farms, companies, businesses, real estate, farming corporations, export industries, mining industries etc in Australia including prime agricultural land...Australia will in the near future be owned by foreigners...and all that will entail.
> 'Dumb', 'greedy', 'agenda-driven' politicians are just allowing it all to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic Bianco.......Australians in general do not support local industry per-say but like to buy cheap Asian made goods......Like the USA,they think cheap is good because the average Joe is a tight-arse
> Then they say isn't it terrible people are buying up Australia,for example....let's take Garlic .....70% increase in usage over the past 10 years.....do we produce Garlic....sure we do,some of the best in the world....do the supermarkets buy it....NO, Why not you ask......answer because it's cheaper from China,Mexico and the US.
> 
> Our growers are forced to export to Italy,Europe,Singapore and amusingly China.
> 
> Problem.....these overseas countries have NO standards regarding production,NO safety checks......what many here and countries like the US don't realise is that there are over 4000 viruses in these bulbs that attack other plants.....many folk use these bulbs to grow their own Garlic...thus spreading these plant viruses into local plant life. So before you purchase that health giving bulb at the supermarket...ask if it is Australian grown.....If not....DO NOT BUY IT..........Your cannot just blame politicians but if you are one of those Australians who are apathetic,start blaming yourself......trouble is a lot of people can't be bothered UNTIL IT"S TOO LATE.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the fault of politicians...they are and have been presiding over it all.
> They run the quarantine system, the purchasing of land etc by foreigners...they control everything.
> They preside over the cost of electricity, everything;
> 
> Families going without food and medicine to pay the bills
> _
> *Families going without food and medicine to pay the bills*
> 
> Some of Australia's poorest families are skipping meals and selling possessions to pay their power bills, a new report has found.
> 
> Electricity prices in NSW have doubled since 2007-08, while gas prices have risen by about 47 per cent over the same time, said the Independent Pricing and Regulatory Tribunal.
> 
> ''Some families are under so much pressure, parents are going without meals … they might skip breakfast and lunch and just eat dinners so they can feed their children,'' Dr Chester said._
Click to expand...


Bianco,
Luckily I won't be on earth when Australia is an Islamic state...as it will surely be one day unless things change, now.
I am sure you are not racist or discriminated, for your knowledge just in recent pass EU christian and Asian Muslim have similar culture and similar religious values, suddenly industrialization enter, EU christian left the similar value we share in recent past far behind, this is not you, me and Islam, It is TIME apart us away and it would be TIME bring us together........................................................................TIME is every thing. Like SPEED.


----------



## Noomi

Rikurzhen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be a country where people from all walks of life live happily together. As they are already doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I want everyone in the world to each send me $1.
Click to expand...


I am not the fool who hates people based on their religion.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Noomi said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be a country where people from all walks of life live happily together. As they are already doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I want everyone in the world to each send me $1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the fool who hates people based on their religion.
Click to expand...


Do you hate Nazis?


----------



## Noomi

Rikurzhen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be a country where people from all walks of life live happily together. As they are already doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I want everyone in the world to each send me $1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the fool who hates people based on their religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you hate Nazis?
Click to expand...


I don't hate anyone. Except bigots.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Noomi said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be a country where people from all walks of life live happily together. As they are already doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I want everyone in the world to each send me $1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the fool who hates people based on their religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you hate Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. Except bigots.
Click to expand...


So you hate people for their beliefs. Just like those you condemn for doing the same as you.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ThirdTerm said:


> 48% of Australian-born Muslims have Lebanese or Turkish ancestry and the majority of new Muslim immigrants to Australia were born in Lebanon. The Lebanese people are Caucasians and they are genetically close to British and Irish migrants to Australia with the shared haplogroup R1b that is commonly found in the Iberian Peninsula and the British Isles. The R1b tribe originally migrated to Europe from West Asia  from 4,000 BCE and the Indo-Europeans have shared ancestry that can be traced back to North India, which is why the Spaniards and some Europeans without Scandinavian admixture are physically similar to Asians.
> 
> So you're saying the reason us Irish are so much superior to other people is genetics.
> 
> 
> fucking cool


----------



## Noomi

Rikurzhen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be a country where people from all walks of life live happily together. As they are already doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I want everyone in the world to each send me $1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the fool who hates people based on their religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you hate Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate anyone. Except bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you hate people for their beliefs. Just like those you condemn for doing the same as you.
Click to expand...


Umm...no.


----------



## Rehmani

Noomi said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to turn Australia into a muslim country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be a country where people from all walks of life live happily together. As they are already doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I want everyone in the world to each send me $1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the fool who hates people based on their religion.
Click to expand...

I hope the fair go system Australia has, go around the world.


----------

